# GOOD CAL. FOR WIFE



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

need a good caliber for my wife. she wants to hunt deer and elk. thought about .308, .270, .7mm-08, and 30-06 what do u all think.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My mom shot her elk with my dads .06 she is like 120lbs so I think that is a good cal. I wouldnt go as big as 7mm.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

.06 with one of the new recoil pads.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

7mm-08. Real flat shooting cartridge, and it doesn't need a lot of barrel to achieve high velocities. Put that together with the short action it has and you have a nice and lightweight little rifle easier for a smaller shooter without sacrificing performance. There's a lot of compact models in this cartridge and the recoil is not bad at all. I'd say kick is somewhere around the same as a .25-06. It is not hard on the shoulder the way a 7mm MAGNUM would be.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

For a second there I thought you meant for SHOOTING your wife. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

If the rifle doesn't have a recoil pad, put a nice one on it. Not only will it reduce the kick but it will help lock the gun in place for a better shot - having it snug into the shoulder will help reduce a punch.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

All of the calibers you mentioned will kill an elk or a deer quickly.

The most important factor will be which one she is the most comfortable with and can shoot the best. If she gets recoil sensitive she will not shoot as accurately. Fit, feel and recoil must be considered first, then shot placement will follow. Placement is the MOST important factor on making a clean kill on any critter.

Have her fondle a few and pick the one that feels the best to her. I'm guessing that the shorter action of the .308 and 7mm-08 will be prefered.

Good luck.

sawsman


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> For a second there I thought you meant for SHOOTING your wife. :shock: :lol:


Haha, me too. I was going to say 'any caliber behind the ear would be sufficient.' :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would probably go with a .243 or .280 for the female shooter. JMO :wink:


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a wide varieties of calibers I may be willing to trade. Please describe your wife.  

Oh, you're not interested in trading a good cal. for your wife? In that case, any of the above will work - just get a good recoil pad and let her shoot enough that she is comfortable with it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Both my daughters shoot 06's however my youngest took her last deer with my 300WSM.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I would go with the 7mm-08. Very nice to shoot and it kills out of proportion to its paper ballistics. In addition is is chambered in shorter, lighter, shorter bolt-throw rifles. The 7x57mm Mauser has built an enviable rep as a game killer all over the world with virtually identical ballistics. Jack O'Conner's wife used her's to great effect in Africa for one-shot kills before the 7mm-08 was around.

You can't go wrong with the 7mm-08.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

50 BMG :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> 50 BMG :lol:


That would be an effective caliber, but the ammo is expensive. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> 50 BMG :lol:


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

Only if it's mounted to an Abrams.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Below is my reasoning...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Below is my reasoning...


Nice video...


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

If she's just hunting deer, then I'd go with the .243. If it's for deer and elk, the ole' 25-06 is a pretty sweet shooter with little recoil.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

The 270 WSM is also a good flat shooter with about the same recoil as an .06 with a good recoil butt pad, but much more to reach out and get that Elk down. My wife shoots my 7mm Mag comfortably but doesn't really like the recoil. I don't have a recoil butt pad though. Good luck, and way to go gettin the wife involved. It took me a few years to get mine out there but now she loves it.


----------

